# Lights out....



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

now on Amazon!!...Amazon.com: Lights Out (9780615427355): David Crawford: Books

Good book!!!!.. very well done and very worth the price!


----------



## bstickler92 (Apr 15, 2010)

looks great, read the first couple pages on amazon, price is a little steep for a small paperback though


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

bstickler92 said:


> looks great, read the first couple pages on amazon, price is a little steep for a small paperback though


I saw some place it as 700 pages..maybe when on line... but I agree... I['ll wait a bit.. I see a movie.. screwed up no doubt..


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I still have a copy of the story in .pdf form on my computer from the final-release .. if you want a copy, let me know through a PM, eh?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> I still have a copy of the story in .pdf form on my computer from the final-release .. if you want a copy, let me know through a PM, eh?


:congrat: yes, please :2thumb:


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I read it as a pdf download. Excellent book!


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> I still have a copy of the story in .pdf form on my computer from the final-release .. if you want a copy, let me know through a PM, eh?


Yes, please. Me, too.:thankyou:


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

The Author has asked the book to be pulled from online postings. I agree sharing a copy of a previously posted pdf may be different in our eyes, but we should respect the wishes of the authors who so generously share with us. 

I hope we would do the same for JDY or any other author who is so blessed to go to publication or movie rights. 

We should be respectful of welcome guests in our own house.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Check with your library. My County has a lot of audio books, good for driving, cooking etc. They even many available for download as print or mp3 files. The price is right and let's face it, once it's read, it's read. I almost never go back to read a story again. I only buy reference, how-to or cookbooks, the rest I like to use the library.


----------



## Halffast (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks so much for your interest in the story.

I hate to be a wet blanket, but I have asked that Lights Out not be shared anymore. If you have a copy, please feel free to read it as much as you want, but do not email, post, IM, or give the story to anyone else by any means. LO is copyrighted and does fall under the DCMA.

Thanks so much.

David Crawford


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi HalfFast - I got your PM, so I'll retract my offer of sending out the .pdf to those who ask ...


----------



## Halffast (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks a million!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Halffast said:


> Thanks so much for your interest in the story.
> 
> I hate to be a wet blanket, but I have asked that Lights Out not be shared anymore. If you have a copy, please feel free to read it as much as you want, but do not email, post, IM, or give the story to anyone else by any means. LO is copyrighted and does fall under the DCMA.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave , your not being a wet blanket , and I will be ordering a copy of your book tomorrow morning, first because I love it , read it long time ago.. secondly because I'm going to finish reading it on line.. and third because I feel I owe it to you for writing a great book and because having read it at least 4 times I owe something!

Do you sell copies?... I'd rather buy from you then Amazon if possible .. if not then so be it..

Thanks for a great book!
HB


----------



## Halffast (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks so much for the kind words.

For details on signed and numbered copies, email me at [email protected].

Thanks again.


----------



## gunsmith (Jan 21, 2011)

I read this book on another forum years ago- a great book and as soon as I have money again plan on giving it to some friends- I recommend it to anyone interested in prepardeness


----------



## alvee (Apr 23, 2009)

Fabulous book. IMO the best of these types. I read the online version a year or so ago, then purchased when it came into print, and read again. Wife also has read it. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I ordered the book through Amazon and couldn't put the thing down!! I was so jazzed after reading it that I wanted to share it with some friends. It cost me almost $10 bucks to mail it to them, but it was worth it....I haven't heard yet if they read the book and liked it.... 

I also read One Second After, but this book was even better. I loved the book!!!!


----------



## gunsmith (Jan 21, 2011)

Idaholady said:


> I ordered the book through Amazon and couldn't put the thing down!! I was so jazzed after reading it that I wanted to share it with some friends. It cost me almost $10 bucks to mail it to them, but it was worth it....I haven't heard yet if they read the book and liked it....
> 
> I also read One Second After, but this book was even better. I loved the book!!!!


yup, one second after was a good read, that part where his little girl died was sad/difficult to read


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

This was the story that got me prepping in the first place. I am going to Amazon now, even though I still have the pdf, because I want to support well earned hard work. When's the sequel coming?


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

This story is a great read and I really enjoyed it. It is very easy to relate with the characters and they develop really well through the book.

What I didn't enjoy was having to WAIT for installments/chapters way back when, as I'm sure a lot of folks did. 

Now that I have my hard-copy back from the father-in-law, I intend to read it for the 3rd or 4th time.

I'm still waiting for the Mark Turner action figure with "kung-fu" grip that someone mentioned jokingly on a forum years ago! 

Thanks again, Dave! Can't wait for another book.


----------



## bigdadvrod (Feb 25, 2013)

bstickler92 said:


> looks great, read the first couple pages on amazon, price is a little steep for a small paperback though


I hear ya...20 bucks for a paperback IS kinda steep.


----------

